

Nathan Myhrvold on invention, striped omelets and penguin poo - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/02/nathan-myhrvold-on-invention-striped.html

======
bediger
Now that we all know about the farce of "Intellectual Ventures", can we
dispense with Myhrvold entirely?

